# Leveling a shower pan



## Bob Mariani (Dec 1, 2008)

run foam strips around the edges and pour in self-leveling cement.


----------



## ponch37300 (Nov 27, 2007)

Can I shim the shower base or could I put down a bed of mortar and push the pan into the mortar till it's level?









Or is there an inexpensive self leveler that will work? The ones I've looked at are pretty expensive? Thanks for your advice.


----------



## Bob Mariani (Dec 1, 2008)

Quality costs. But yes you can set it into plaster bed. Might not be the best in a mortar bed, check directions. Some materials do not like wet cement. Most likely not a problem.


----------



## ponch37300 (Nov 27, 2007)

Thanks for your help Bob. I ended up putting a bed of mortar under the pan and it came pretty close to level, about 1/8" off. I thought that was pretty good considering it started off over an inch out of level and it's solid now. On to the densshield tommorrow! Thanks again for your help


----------

